# Mounting a 455 in a 65 GTO



## Wanta455 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am in the process of installing a Pontiac 455 into my 65 GTO and having problems with mounts and space for header clearance. 

Any suggestions on mounts or a particular model # of header that would allow for clearance? I have tried stock mounts O Reily and solid mounts Ames performance with not much luck, I have seen plates added as shims to raise the engine but seeking a mount that would work.

The vehicle was purchased in SA as a basket case for $2,500.00 The car came with several engine options 400, 455 and I have since acquired a 389 I believe came out of a Bonneville or Catalina. I had the car painted in 03 at an El Paso body shop performance paint and body. I then towed the car back to SA due to job and it has been sitting since. It is the fontaine blue with black interior 4 speed low MT 20. The car came with lots of spare parts tri power manifold non carbs. I have both intakes for the 400 tri and 389. I'm still seeking help with mounts. The engine is sitting in the cargo bay hooked to the tranny.

I appreciate any input. Having drug this car around West Texas, it is a dream of mine to finish this car.

Edward


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

I run Doug's Headers in my '65 with a '70 Bonneville 455, they're tight as any header is in these cars but I didn't have to shim or modify the mounts. The headers from Summit Racing don't fit quite as well


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Headers are always a pain, just some more than others.

Have you considered using the repro RamAir manifolds instead? Unless you're trying to milk every last drop of power out of it, they're almost as good as headers plus you get NONE of the fitment headaches.

Bear


----------



## Wanta455 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Some pictures*

Hello, 

This is the son of Wanta455. I'm helping out to upload some pictures.







Current mount in use:



Spare engine:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are those solid mounts?


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Tight fit.*

What name brand are you running Dougs are tight on dr side but will go in the less expensive ones have always given me issues have seen guys shim the motor mounts to get some clearance good luck.


----------

